# 6/15/13 27lb 10oz Red Snapper



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

I got my personal best red snapper at the Elbow in 240' of water on Saturday; 27lb 10oz on a digital scale. It weighed 30lb on a spring scale!! It was caught on a spot that the captain got when he bought the boat. Nothing marking but the giants were biting on live pinfish!! We also had 7 drag pulls trolling from the Elbow to the Steps; probably dolphin. A lot of weed and some large patches. Nice weather offshore; a little bump in closer to Orange Beach.

Bob


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice & thanks for sharing.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW! What a bruiser! What was the length on that fish?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice fish!!! Those other ones laying there don't look to shabby either, good job


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Holy Hell, what a snapper. Agreed, the ones on the ground don't look like you had to measure them either.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sweet ARS. Bet that had some fat filets.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow when you fish for snapper at elbow Is there known structure out there? Or do you just wait unit fish finder marks fish?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good Lord Bob- That is a beast!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What a slob!!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Got some red monsters there. Nice.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If the digital read 27-10 and the spring scale read 30, throw the digital away!

That's a dandy my man. Congratulations!


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

That's a huge snapper, Congrats!
240' at the elbow = yellow gravel


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is one beast of a Snapper! Thanks for the post


----------

